# Transabdominal Cerclage Success Stories, please. (Incompetent Cervix)



## famille_huggins (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi there -- This is cross-posted in Pregnancy, but it was recommended that I post here. I'm scoping out some Transabdominal Cerclage Success Stories, and am wondering if there are any pg mommies here who have had successful pregnancies with a TAC, or are currently successfully pregnant.

Brief history: I have Incompetent Cervix. I've had two failed MacDonald cercalges. The one in my first pregnancy was a rescue cerclage placed at 21 weeks. My cervix began tearing through at 25 weeks, so I was relegated to 9 weeks of strict hospital Trendelenburg bedrest and a battle with PTL. I gave birth to my dd at 36w1d and she was healthy and came home with us 24 hours later. She suffered briefly from jaundice and latch issues, but no other issues or delays.

I had a preventative cerclage in Feb '07 at 13w, but on April 24, my cervix tore through it at 22 weeks. I had PROM on the 25th, cord prolapsed, labor was induced, and my son died 1h48m after he was born.

I decided to avoid my cervix altogether in any potential future pregnancies, and had a Preconception Transabdominal Cervicoisthmus Cerclage placed on May 21, 2007. DH and I decided to ttc this month (July), and while I am days away from poas, I went with a friend today to her OB office, and I am left thinking, "Holy God, what have I done?!"

It has been a stressful day, and I would love to hear some TAC success stories. Anybody out there?


----------



## luckymamato2 (Jun 3, 2006)

if you're not already a member of fertilethoughts.com bulletin boards, I just wanted to let you know there are many women there who have dealt with IC and cerclage (not me, but I know many others have).


----------



## kathteach (Jun 6, 2004)

I just have a normal cerclage. I hope you find the support you are looking for mama. Good luck.


----------



## LydJane (Nov 18, 2018)

Hello! I thought it would be valuable to share my experiences as there are not many stories out there about the transabdominal cerclage (TAC). I have two healthy baby girls born via C-section after having my TAC placed by Dr. Haney in Chicago. I am currently 6 weeks pregnant with my third TAC baby. This is my 5th pregnancy-- my first child I lost at 23 weeks due to incompetent cervix, and then I had an early miscarriage between my girls. I am looking forward to meeting this new baby! I will deliver at 37 weeks because in my second C-section I had a small uterine window. Delivering before I go into labor can help reduce the risk of uterine rupture. I wish I could deliver naturally, but I am thankful for this option to carry babies to term! God bless you.


----------

